# jada bait 2 weeks behind



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

just a heads up for anyone that was gonna order bait from jada. i called wednesday to order mine and the woman i talked to said they are about 2 weeks behind right now. so if you were holding off for another week or so to order you better call now cuz it's not gonna ship for atleast a week and a half anyway.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Call Vados they always have done me good.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

to late i already ordered . in the mean time i will just have to buy 35 maggots for $3.20 at gander mt. what a rip off no one has bait around here.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got 100 maggots from Gander for $1.99. I was pleasantly surprised and it seems like a pretty good deal to me. They came in a styrofoam container. Just for kicks, here's a pic


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I just put in my order to Vados, I got 1000 red and 1000 orange for about $22.00 with shipping. I am hoping that that will last me through the season. You cant beat it 9.00 for 1000 any color . Hope to see you guys out on the ice soon.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

fyi, i ordered from jada on 12-11 and it arrived today, 12-19. all the little fellas look really good except for some of the waxies look a little dark, but theyve been ejected already. ive noticed theyve been "talked up" quite a bit around the net...im sure they got crushed with orders.

2010: ordered 12-10, arrived 12-23

2011: no order, no promising 10 day....lasted all season. did not ice fish one single time.

2012: no order due to non-fishing related "issue". first ice this year is New Years day (1-1-13). 3" average or so.

2013: ordered 250w/500m 12-10 "D" day.....arrived 12-21, just in time for 63 degree warm up and no ice.


----------

